# Is the JLC brand strengthening?



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

The mantra I hear is that JLC is a soft brand and that dealers are happy to offer a discount if asked (sometimes even offering without prompting). I was checking out a Sector dial Chronograph yesterday and asked about his best price. Would not budge from the $8K retail price which surprised me a bit. This was an AD not an official JLC boutique. What are others experiences in the US?


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Did they have the new Polaris collection in yet? That’s likely to be the new draw for new JLC sports watches so you’d think they’d need to move their 2017 inventory to make room. I’d suggest waiting a bit, either the ADs will start to discount them or they’ll start to show up for sale by private resellers as BNIB FS at a discount. I wouldn’t say JLC is a soft brand, the Polaris line was well received at SIHH, they were all over social media and are probably feeling pretty good about their brand rep.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Where you expecting a discount or are you just fishing?

If the former, go to another AD/store. If the latter. same thing.

BTW, the title of this thread is dumb because it has nothing to do what you are asking.


----------



## 2amwagon (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope it doesn't strengthen for 10 years.. after I've added a few more pieces.


Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson007 (Feb 4, 2014)

I second Denizen, that this thread title has nothing to do with your post. Having said that, all brands have strengthened since 2008. Richemont has thrown a bunch of money at JLC, though, between new/expanded product lines, and brand ambassadors, so that's a fairly objective move for the brand. I think JLC has a pretty well established niche within the Richemont brands that doesn't cross over into their other offerings. All of this seems good to me. 

OTOH, I hope the brand tanks so I can grab one of the new Memovoxs dirt cheap in 2 years.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Bought my MUT Moon from an AD last year. I bargained hard, and in the end walked away. They called me a week later looking for a deal. I was happy with the transaction, but it took more than one trip to the AD to make the sale. Not soft, but not hard either.

Cheers!


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Could just be the vendor. I acquired my Blancpain after first inquiring about the one Manfredi had in stock, and was told in no uncertain terms would they discount it (even though their own marketing copy invited viewers to "make them an offer"), and were annoyed that I even asked them to, citing that they reside in a "high-rent district" and do not need to discount. Okay, fine. 

So I inquired of the second dealer and got a $3500 discount, leading me to purchase from them. Meanwhile, Manfredi appears to still be trying to sell that watch over a year later at the same price. Whatever works, boys.

Point is, if no one is discounting, okay, maybe it's the brand or perhaps a hot model. Even Omega, well known for their discounts, won't discount the Silver Snoopy.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Alysandir said:


> Could just be the vendor. I acquired my Blancpain after first inquiring about the one Manfredi had in stock, and was told in no uncertain terms would they discount it (even though their own marketing copy invited viewers to "make them an offer"), and were annoyed that I even asked them to, citing that they reside in a "high-rent district" and do not need to discount. Okay, fine.
> 
> So I inquired of the second dealer and got a $3500 discount, leading me to purchase from them. Meanwhile, Manfredi appears to still be trying to sell that watch over a year later at the same price. Whatever works, boys.
> 
> ...


True that. One dealer refused point blank to offer any discount whatsoever and another dealer offered me a pink gold master control chronograph for $13K. A massive 45% off the marked retail price. Shame I wasn't in the market for a gold watch.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

On the Sector dial series specifically, it is telling that even known grey market dealers have them listed for only $1k below retail in most cases, a considerably stronger position than most JLCs. I'd assume that the limited nature of the models and the fan fare they received and SIHH led to them having low discounts in the primary market.

They're nice watches (although the straps SUCK)
View attachment 12894455


----------



## RazorFrazer (Dec 23, 2013)

MZhammer said:


> On the Sector dial series specifically, it is telling that even known grey market dealers have them listed for only $1k below retail in most cases, a considerably stronger position than most JLCs. I'd assume that the limited nature of the models and the fan fare they received and SIHH led to them having low discounts in the primary market.
> 
> They're nice watches (although the straps SUCK)
> 12894455


Whats wrong with the straps? Other jlc straps better?


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

RazorFrazer said:


> Whats wrong with the straps? Other jlc straps better?


I would have to agree. The stock Alligator strap is broad and flat. There also isn't a nice transition from large to small scales. Its OK, but I think at this price point I'd expect a padded and contoured design to give a little more three dimensionality. I'm also not a big fan of the butterfly deployant clasp either.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

RazorFrazer said:


> Whats wrong with the straps? Other jlc straps better?


I've not experienced other JLC straps but this is by far the least comfortable and least luxurious strap I've seen as OEM when compared to my Lange, Cartier, IWC and even my Nomos. It is just terrible and I immediately ordered 3 additional straps from other makers to compensate for it.


----------



## Tanner613 (Mar 14, 2016)

I think the brand is still soft in the secondary market.


----------



## ricksey (Mar 23, 2018)

Porsche993 said:


> The mantra I hear is that JLC is a soft brand and that dealers are happy to offer a discount if asked (sometimes even offering without prompting). I was checking out a Sector dial Chronograph yesterday and asked about his best price. Would not budge from the $8K retail price which surprised me a bit. This was an AD not an official JLC boutique. What are others experiences in the US?


I am interested in the Sector dail Date and went to an AD last week. The salesman offered me 15% and would not do more.
So I went to another AD, same thing, I am running of ADs....


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

ricksey said:


> I am interested in the Sector dail Date and went to an AD last week. The salesman offered me 15% and would not do more.
> So I went to another AD, same thing, I am running of ADs....


Well, you could try calling some out-of-state ADs to see if you could get a better deal.

And 15% is better than no discount of course.

What more do you want to hear? Because I'm sure as heck am not telling you my AD. :roll:


----------



## ricksey (Mar 23, 2018)

Denizen said:


> Well, you could try calling some out-of-state ADs to see if you could get a better deal.
> 
> And 15% is better than no discount of course.
> 
> What more do you want to hear? Because I'm sure as heck am not telling you my AD. :roll:


Thanks Denizen, I will try to call some out-of-state ADs.

Please don't take this personally, nothing against you, but I just wanted to know, I don't understand why people like to keep it as a secret. It's like I spent less on the same thing than you, therefore I felt superior than you?

People on the forum always talk about they got a good deal, a hefty or small discount. What is a good deal? 10% off and a $50 Amazon gift card?
Is 30% off a hefty discount? Why are people so vague about it?

We are here because we all share the passion/hobby, we should help each other out.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

I might share my AD with people that I feel will not abuse the client privilege. What exactly does that mean, you ask? 

Well, for starters...let's say your budget to treat yourself to a nice watch is $5k every year. Someone else has a bigger budget than you and they spend $12k a year. Maybe a third buyer can only afford to buy on special occassions, etc and it may be years between purchases. 

Do you think all 3 buyers will get the same discount from an AD? Do you think the AD would offer the same discount to all 3? Would you expect the same discount as the others?

You say we share the same hobby and should help each other? 

Now I will ask you not to take it personally...but you are a stranger to me. You may be a decent individual who respects and treat others fairly. Or you may not. I don't know.

The point is just because we share a common interest doesn't really tell a lot about ourselves. If I spend years cultivating a relationship with an AD, does that mean I should share that information with you or anyone else merely because we both like watches?

You say some like to brag about the discounts they get. Well then, PM those people and ask them who they buy from.

I recommend you call some out-of-state ADs for the simple reason that they may be able to save you from paying the local sales tax. Some might prefer a local AD however because they want to see the watches before buying, get after-sales support, etc.

Like anything, YMMV.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ain't that the truth. Look at Rolex these days with their multi-year waiting lists for popular models. People are buying undesirable watches from AD's which Rolex force them to stock in order to cultivate that relationship and hopefully move themselves higher on the wait list. Crazy but a sign of how some brands manipulate their markets. We all want what we can't have. Clever really. Those personal relationships with AD's then start to bear fruit. 

Some dealers have straight out admitted that these popular models are kept in reserve for their 'better' customers and that Joe Blogg off the street wouldn't even get a sniff. These are the days we live in now. Even the less considered brands like JLC are being elevated almost to these levels when a dealer insists on MSRP to someone physically in their store.

I don't blame Denizen one bit. Blame the market manipulation. Have you considered gray market dealers? Or trusted resellers on the forums. Thats how I managed to get a decent discount.


----------



## ricksey (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi Denizen, thanks for your reply. It seemed like you took it personally, maybe you are not, I hope you are not, but sometimes it is hard to interpret the tone of a forum post properly. I apologise if I offended you, that wasn't my intention at all.

First of all, I am not asking you to tell me your AD and understand that you spend years cultivating a relationship with an AD. Also we are probably not living in the same area, so it would be useless even if you told me your AD. Secondly, there is not reason for you to share that information with me, because I am a complete stranger to you. You are absolutely right.

What I don't understand is that why people are so vague about the discount they get, hefty, reasonable or small, what does that mean?

When I compare it to buying a camera, people are very different. They tell you that Adorama or B&H is offering 10% off, they even give you the link for it. Happy days. When it comes to buying a watch, it's hard. People not only don't tell you where they get it because of the reason you mentioned, they also don't tell you how much they paid for it.

Why do we have to suffer like this? Or am I being too negative? Is hunting for a deal a part of the fun/joy of being a watch enthusiast?


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't think you can compare cameras and highend watches. Different marketing models entirely.

You also have to remember that discounting is often frowned upon and sometimes actively discouraged by certain manufacturers. The dealer can get into a lot of trouble and have their supply cut if found out so you can understand if they are hesitant to offer big discounts to unknown buyers.

However if the right circumstances exist the dealers will offer the biggest discounts to their best customers to cultivate the dealer-client relationship from their side probably excepting Rolex. I would say based on my experience you can get 0-10% discount as a complete stranger. Maybe a few % more as a cash buyer. 15% in this market I think is doing well. If you're an established customer with history of several high price purchases then I would say 20-25% is achievable for a brand like JLC, Rolex not so much. Beyond that you're looking at gray market with all that entails or internet reseller.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

No, I am not offended by your questions. 

Listen, there are any number of things which can influence the price an AD offers to you. Even before I found my AD, I was a pretty good negotiator. It's a skill irrespective of what you are shopping for.

To say that people are vague about details...so what if they are?

There's no rulebook to peruse here. Negotiating price is a two-way system between the buyer and the AD/store/seller.

Provided both are reasonable in their demands and outlook, a deal can usually be struck. If one side is unreasonable, then probably not. If that's the case, you move on to someone who is.


----------



## ricksey (Mar 23, 2018)

I know you can't compare cameras and highend watches, I agree. What I was trying to say is that the photography enthusiasts don't mind sharing these information, they want you to get the same deal and start using/enjoying the camera, maybe even sharing your experience about using the same camera.

I feel like that watch enthusiasts are happy to see other people getting the same watch, sharing wrist shots and stuff. But they wouldn't talk about discounts and stuff. Is it a gentleman thing, like we don't ask how much people earn. When someone finally revealed that he got X % off of some watch, usually not a lot, otherwise he wouldn't have shared it in the first place, unless he is bragging, people are like "dude, you got ripped off!!!"

Maybe it's like buying a car. You need to buy a lot of cars or regularly in order to get a decent discount. But even that is changing, there are websites for comparing offers from car dealers.

Maybe we will all buy it from the JLC website directly in the future. Actually, you can buy it directly from their website now, but why would you do that when everyone is saying they get some kind of discount from an AD. The bottom line is, you can get discount from an AD, everyone knows.

At the end of the day, I guess it is a social status thing, like Porsche993 said, if you can get 20-25% or more discount on a JLC, that means you have a history of high price purchases, which means you are pretty well off. So people don't feel comfortable talking about it. I, on the other hand, was offered 10% after I sat there for almost an hour, and I was offered 15% after I shedded a few tears when the shop was supposed to be closed 2 hours ago.

I am a bad negotiator.

In other words, it's like someone says he got the new Rolex Pepsi GMT from an AD at retail price 2 months after it was announced.

Enough said.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

If you're not comfortable buying from a gray market dealer or sight unseen for that matter, then the 15% deal from an AD is good going. I couldn't get anything close to that in the DFW area and I did try, short of shedding tears.....


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Again, not every AD or store will discount. If you believe that every AD/store will...you are flat-out wrong. 

If you were offered 15% off and had no prior purchase history before with them, that is nothing to scoff at. But apparently, you do. 

Do you act that way with your employer when you are reviewed?

You succeed in arriving at the wrong conclusions and the wrong takeaways from this discussion.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

One last thing to add:

You are buying a luxury timepiece, not a camera. Different laws and rules apply. Somehow, I don't think you seem to recognize that.

Make of it what you will...good day.


----------



## vindicate (Nov 29, 2017)

I think OP titled this post as such because a lack of discounts usually means that there is sufficient demand for that specific brand / model, which means that the brand is indeed "strengthening". No hate guys.


----------

